# Fishtank TV



## TwoStrokeKing (Mar 24, 2011)

Im also a member. Check this site out guys! its so sick!


----------



## Chavaliay (Apr 25, 2011)

^ what he said


----------



## littlebittyfish (Feb 13, 2011)

I bookmarked the page. It looks really cool...I will be checking that site out a little later today.roud:


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

bump for a great site


----------



## VegasSurfer (Apr 17, 2011)

I have been a member for a while now and I have literally learned everything I know about aquarium keeping from fishtanktv. Please check it out if you want to share your knowledge or gain knowledge.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

I agree with everything said....more people should check this site out.


----------



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Fishtank tv is sick! Dirt all the way!


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

frrok said:


> Fishtank tv is sick! Dirt all the way!


I never thought dirt would work well or that a aquarium is a place for it. This site sure opened my eyes along with Dustin's videos


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Dirt and mineralized topsoil tanks have been used for years. Nothing revolutionary about it. Tons of info on many sites.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

FTTV is a great community for all levels of hobbyiests. We have people involved in Freshwater, saltwater, reefs, brackish, planted...you name it

Beginners should check out the guides and tutorial videos and stop in and ask questions in the chat.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

LOVE it...well not so much the website but Dustins's Youtube videos.

WHATUP fishtank people


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

Interesting, but I still like TPT better.


----------



## JasonG75 (Mar 1, 2011)

audioaficionado said:


> Interesting, but I still like TPT better.


 
Agreed....a *whole LOT* of little Kids over there.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Check it out in the evenings...that's when the adults are on


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

i stop watching his video when i saw him comparing his dirt with aquasoil


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

He does have a very good recipe of dirt and dirting an aquarium is significantly less expensive than purchasing aquasoil or another "elite" substrate for plants.


----------



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

AquaStudent said:


> He does have a very good recipe of dirt and dirting an aquarium is significantly less expensive than purchasing aquasoil or another "elite" substrate for plants.


Once again, nothing revolutionary here. Its been done for years and explained by many.

He does have some great resource information, and provides a lot of his experiences and incite on setups, planning a tank, setting up a tank, etc. To a beginner, I can see great value in his videos.

However, there is a lot of fluff too. It seems like all his videos are a sales pitch to buy his plants (expensive too!), bumper stickers and tee shirts. He has a foul mouth and his in depth information is crude. He can't even pronounce half of the plants he is growing and it doesn't seem that he can provide any foundation to how/why and what plants need to grow other than "dirt". 

He can grow plants with dirt. Anyone can do this. People should take out what they need to from these videos and develop there own experiences and knowledge. Most of this hobby is driven by experience. No tank is the same. Leave the remaining at face value, entertainment.


----------



## AquaStudent (Jan 4, 2011)

Dirt is cheap and works very well. No, it's been done before, but he is making a name for himself using his own recipe (I don't know how different his recipe would be to Walstad's dirt...He adds extra things like iron from iron based clay or other substances). Either way, it works.

I agree with you GateKeeper. Lots of his videos are promotion to buy his plants but that's what he wants to do. He is trying to be able to quit his day job and grow aquarium plants and breed fish for a living instead of just a hobby.

I'm not sure about the pronunciations because I can't pronounce the scientific names of many of the plants. Some I don't even want to try so I'm not going to hold anything against him on that.

His videos provide a basis for hobbyiests and provide a resource. I found his videos on DIY C02 and fertilizers very helpful when I was first starting out. I expanded on this basis with my own experience and am now keeping a med/high tech nano setup and I'm only nine months on my journey into the hobby.

Dustin's videos provide a good introduction for new hobbyiests. The FishtankTV community is a great resource for greenhorn and veteran hobbyiests alike and can help each other dive deeper into their hobby.


----------

